# Hi



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

It took me three years to find this site. I always thought my problem was Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) but this seems to fit what I'm going through more accurately. I feel like I am losing touch with reality. I can spend the whole day feeling like I am in a dream, and that nothing is what it seems. My mind feels confused, I feel like I'm losing my mind and it doesn't help that I have been seeing spirits since I was a child... that just makes me feel even more insane. But I am very open minded to spiritual reality and God, and believe that the material and everything in it was created by the spiritual and that eternity awaits us after we die. I don't know much about DP and DR, so if anyone would care to share their meanings in a few words that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Telepathic11 said:


> It took me three years to find this site. I always thought my problem was Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) but this seems to fit what I'm going through more accurately. I feel like I am losing touch with reality. I can spend the whole day feeling like I am in a dream, and that nothing is what it seems. My mind feels confused, I feel like I'm losing my mind and it doesn't help that I have been seeing spirits since I was a child... that just makes me feel even more insane. But I am very open minded to spiritual reality and God, and believe that the material and everything in it was created by the spiritual and that eternity awaits us after we die. I don't know much about DP and DR, so if anyone would care to share their meanings in a few words that would be great. Thank you!


DP is when you don't feel like yourself, even to the point of dissociation from your body.

DR is when the world doesn't seem real, or even like a terrible dream.

Often the symptoms are blended, each person seems to have their own experience of this.

Welcome to the Forum BTW. You are member #17,000!!!!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you ever communicated with your spirit guides?


----------



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Have you ever communicated with your spirit guides?


Many times. I am very connected to my spirit guides. However, this is not what I was meaning when I said I've seen spirits ever since I was a child. Just like there are many races of people in the world, there are many different spirit types, which take different forms and serve different purposes.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well yea, I was wondering if they help you out?


----------



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

Spirit guides don't bring you into success and fortune, like many think. Spirit guides are there to give you understanding how to deal with lifes issues better, so that you don't fall apart. They keep you on the path you are meant to be on. Energies direct and link people together. That is the oporation behind social connections. These energies open up doors, and Spirit guides will do the same. But only if you connect. You need to become a channel by which your spirit guide can use you for your better good. And this is just my experience and connection with my spirit guide(s).. spirit guides may differ for each person. I didn't mean to come across like I was suggesting that you didn't know what I was talking about. I just didn't know what prompt the subject.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am intrigued on the subject of seeing sprits. Is it something you can describe?


----------



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I am intrigued on the subject of seeing sprits. Is it something you can describe?


There are many ways to desribe what spirits look like... they come in many different forms. Some take familar forms, like the appearance of angels, or humans. Others can maniuplate any form they like, such as the form of a giant black sheet or a blob of darkness. While others take on the forms of orbs... the list literally goes on and on. My spirit guides were good in nature and would communicate with me Telepathically. (I have never heard a spirits voice). Other spirits I seen were evil or demonic in nature, and would only try and frighten me. An example of an evil spirit would be the one that tries and smuthers you in your sleep... look up sleep paralysis or old hag syndrome to get more information on it. I have also seen two colours of spirits. Pale white (slightly transparent) and shadows (black spirits).


----------



## Sean 561 (Apr 19, 2010)

Telepathic11 said:


> There are many ways to desribe what spirits look like... they come in many different forms. Some take familar forms, like the appearance of angels, or humans. Others can maniuplate any form they like, such as the form of a giant black sheet or a blob of darkness. While others take on the forms of orbs... the list literally goes on and on. My spirit guides were good in nature and would communicate with me Telepathically. (I have never heard a spirits voice). Other spirits I seen were evil or demonic in nature, and would only try and frighten me. An example of an evil spirit would be the one that tries and smuthers you in your sleep... look up sleep paralysis or old hag syndrome to get more information on it. I have also seen two colours of spirits. Pale white (slightly transparent) and shadows (black spirits).


I have experienced sleep paralysis and it is a life changing experience. Its happened to me about 5 times since 1994. Each time there was the dark figure at the end of my bed holding me down, usually through some sort of shock method while I struggled to scream for someone to help. What is so interesting about this is that you know you are awake. You can look around the room. You are aware of people in the other rooms sleeping. My heart always races to the point of near failure while tears run down my eyes and I sweat profusely. My body always shakes intensly. Something I could never reproduce on my own will. It always happens when I'm sleeping on my back too. I remember the first couple of times it happened I was living in a small apartment in N. California and I would come out of it and look over at the clock and it said 3AM. That really scared the shit out of me and I started to think the apt was haunted. But then it happened when I was visiting my family right in my own old bedroom with my parents in the other room so I thought it was following me around.

Anyway, now Im really curious if this has happened to anyone else? Is this a symptom of DP?


----------



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sean 561 said:


> I have experienced sleep paralysis and it is a life changing experience. Its happened to me about 5 times since 1994. Each time there was the dark figure at the end of my bed holding me down, usually through some sort of shock method while I struggled to scream for someone to help. What is so interesting about this is that you know you are awake. You can look around the room. You are aware of people in the other rooms sleeping. My heart always races to the point of near failure while tears run down my eyes and I sweat profusely. My body always shakes intensly. Something I could never reproduce on my own will. It always happens when I'm sleeping on my back too. I remember the first couple of times it happened I was living in a small apartment in N. California and I would come out of it and look over at the clock and it said 3AM. That really scared the shit out of me and I started to think the apt was haunted. But then it happened when I was visiting my family right in my own old bedroom with my parents in the other room so I thought it was following me around.
> 
> Anyway, now Im really curious if this has happened to anyone else? Is this a symptom of DP?


I really doubt it. It's got to be spiritual. The mind could not produce something so real! Like you said, you are awake and conscious during the experience. My friend also experiences it frequently... he said he often hallucinates, but the black spirit that smuthers you in terrifying paralyzation is definitely not an hallucination. No question about it.

To add, this spirit often comes with a presence. Your soul will either be engulfed by an intense amount of fear, or you will feel a strong urge to masturbate.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Telepathic11 said:


> Spirit guides don't bring you into success and fortune, like many think. Spirit guides are there to give you understanding how to deal with lifes issues better, so that you don't fall apart. They keep you on the path you are meant to be on. Energies direct and link people together. That is the oporation behind social connections. These energies open up doors, and Spirit guides will do the same. But only if you connect. You need to become a channel by which your spirit guide can use you for your better good. And this is just my experience and connection with my spirit guide(s).. spirit guides may differ for each person. I didn't mean to come across like I was suggesting that you didn't know what I was talking about. I just didn't know what prompt the subject.


Yea, I know. I was prompted because you mentioned you've been seeing spirits since you were a child. And so I wondered if your spirit guides ever help you with your mental anguish. I was just interested.


----------



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Yea, I know. I was prompted because you mentioned you've been seeing spirits since you were a child. And so I wondered if your spirit guides ever help you with your mental anguish. I was just interested.


Of course, being a new-agey metaphysicist demands that you search for universal and spiritual truths. Because you are so open minded to spiritual reality, you will find things that have been hidden from man since the dawn of time. Just don't let anything discourage your journey.







And if you ever need answers, I may be able to help.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol well I appreciate that.


----------

